# cursi



## chics

est posible traduir le mot *cursi *(espagnol) au français?

c'est un adjective asocié a le colour rose, lacitos, etc...


----------



## CABEZOTA

_cursi_ se dice *nunuche*, o *tarte*


----------



## chics

gracias, qué rápido!


----------



## CABEZOTA

Se me olvidaba : también se dice *cucul*, o *cucul la praline*.


----------



## ritamarga

cual sería la palabra equivalente en francés (y ya puestos en inglés que tampoco doy con ella) Gracias


----------



## Nys

Con el contexto de una frase te podríamos ayudar más.

Un saludo.


----------



## ritamarga

puede ser cursi una persona, la forma como habla o como se viste, la decoración de una casa. No quisiera complicar las cosas, pero la frase que quiero traducir es "es más cursi que unos juegos florales".


----------



## Nys

cursi puede traducirse por "*snob*" o "*ringard*" pero también existen expresiones francesas depende del registro de lenguaje por ejemplo "*culcul* *la praline*" y otras; si me ocurren las añadiré.

Saludos.


----------



## Lisory

Hola,

Si se trata de una cosa, podria ser "de mauvais goût", si se trata de una persona hay varias traducciones que dependen del contexto :
- "snob", "crâneur" (presumido)
- "guindé", "chichiteux" (que tiene tiquismiquis)

Dar el contexto no complica las cosas, ni mucho menos


----------



## ritamarga

snob al menos en español es muy diferente. Alguien cursi es al tiempo algo ridículo. Quizá sea cucul la praline. Ringard parece que se acerca más a Hortera. Qué lio!. Gracias por todo Nys



Lisory said:


> Hola,
> 
> Si se trata de una cosa, podria ser "de mauvais goût", si se trata de una persona hay varias traducciones que dependen del contexto :
> - "snob", "crâneur" (presumido)
> - "guindé", "chichiteux" (que tiene tiquismiquis)
> 
> Dar el contexto no complica las cosas, ni mucho menos


Hola Lisory, 
snob al menos en español es muy diferente. Alguien cursi es al tiempo algo ridículo. Quizá sea cucul la praline. Ringard parece que se acerca más a Hortera. Qué lio!. 

Guindé creo que anda más por estirado, y crâneur tira a fantasma. Me temo que es una palabra que responde a un concepto pensado en España, y por los españoles. Posiblemente no traducible... Para que te hagas una idea pienso en una presentadora de tv que es cursi como ella sola (en mi opinión, claro). Esa es una frase corriente "cursi como ella sola". Gracias!


----------



## Nys

y qué opinas de "_*kitsch*_"? es a la vez "ringard" y "ridicule", yo suelo emplearlo en francés aunque no es una palabra francesa. 

Vamos a dar con una traducción adecua...

(PD: bienvenida al foro)


----------



## ritamarga

Pues kitsch es una opción buena, pero creo que no define cursi. Aquí se emplea kitsch más cercano a mal gusto, o a Hortera = ringard. Una frase habitual es decir de alguien que : "es más cursi que un repollo con lazos". Te imaginas el repollo con lazos de raso? Pues eso es cursi. 

Gracias por tu bienvenida. Me encanta vuestra colaboración!


----------



## yserien

Creo que "cursi" es una palabra netamente española, sin traducción precisa. ¡Os imaginais la frase "ese tío es más cursi que un burócrata con leotardos"?


----------



## cassan

Hola,



> cual sería la palabra equivalente en francés (y ya puestos en inglés que tampoco doy con ella) Gracias



yo también, tenía problemas para encontrar una palabra equivalente en ambos idiomas. 

Yo diría que en francés la palabra que más se acerca es "*cucul*" como bien dijo Nys. Y si te sirve (aunque no es foro de ingles) he visto en buenas traducciones que en inglés el cursi como nosotros lo entendemos es "_*corny*_".

Saludos
=)


----------



## ritamarga

Hola,

Pues sí Cassan, quizá haya que adoptar Cucul como lo que más se le acerque. En cuanto a Corny, estoy de acuerdo contigo, yo es la que he utilizado aunque con el convencimiento de que "cursi" es un invento español para describir algo que igual solo lo hay aquí. Gracias a todos, habéis sido una gran ayuda!


----------



## Yul

ANUCA a écrit: 
"Tango que traducir "allumeuse" como título de una entrada de un libro de chicas. Seductora me parece muy *cursi*, "calienta" (que es lo vulgar) es demasiado fuerte, no sé. ¿Se os ocurre algo más?"

Ma question porte sur le mot "cursi" : "cursi" a-t-il ici le sens de snob? 

Merci 
Yul


----------



## Domtom

Yul said:


> ANUCA a écrit:
> "Tengo que traducir "allumeuse" como título de una entrada de un libro de chicas. Seductora me parece muy *cursi*, "calienta" (que es lo vulgar) es demasiado fuerte, no sé. ¿Se os ocurre algo más?"
> 
> Ma question porte sur le mot "cursi" : "cursi" a-t-il ici le sens de snob?


 
Yo creo que la palabra _cursi_ no ha sido bien elegida por Anuca, y que ella quiso decir "fino", quiso decir _Seductora me parece demasiado fino_. (Y en vez de "calienta" quiso decir "calientabraguetas".)

Por otra parte, aunque no es tu pregunta, pienso que allumeuse = provocadora.


----------



## Yul

Limpide!
Merci
Yul


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Tenemos un hilo sobre _cursi_:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=199422

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Gévy

Hola Domtom:

El exceso de finura al hablar lleva a la cursilería. 

La traducción de allumeuse por seductora, sí, resulta cursi, como mucho eufemismos.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Domtom

Gévy said:


> El exceso de finura al hablar lleva a la cursilería.
> 
> La traducción de allumeuse por seductora, sí, resulta cursi, como mucho eufemismos.


 
Pues tienes razón, al pretender ponerse en fino, en la elección de una palabra en ese caso, se incurre en la cursilería ; no lo había mirado desde ese punto de vista.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Es verdad, hay que llamar las cosas por su nombre y evitar las cursilerías.
"Une allumeuse" es una calientapollas o una calientabraguetas pera el que no ha conseguido nada cuando pensaba que ella estaba a punto de caramelo.


----------



## Marcelot

Yul: Perdona pero creo que te confundiré aún más.

No estoy para nada de acuerdo con que utilizar la palabra "seductora" para traducir "allumeuse" sea cursi, yo hubiese dicho que es demasiado "suave".
Tampoco me parece esnob.

Cuando leo el mensaje original, tengo la impresión de algo que ha sido escrito demasiado rápido (un error, un "calienta" sin pollas ni braguetas...).

No sé, yo te recomendaría que vieses más ejemplos de la palabra "cursi" y que no te basaras sólo en éste.

Saludos.


----------



## Domtom

Marcelot said:


> No estoy para nada de acuerdo con que utilizar la palabra "seductora" para traducir "allumeuse" sea cursi, yo hubiese dicho que es demasiado "suave".
> Tampoco me parece esnob.


 
Es que depende de cómo se vea. Si cuando Anuca dice que _"seductora me parece cursi"_ quiere decir con ello que le parece que es un eufemismo para no tener que decir lo que realmente cree que es, entonces quizá tenga sentido _cursi _(1). Pero si cuando dice "seductora me parece cursi" quiere decir que la palabra seductora le parece suave, por lo menos en comparación de "calientapollas" para describir la actitud de aquella mujer, entonces es eso, _"suave"_ , o _"fino" _como yo mismo dije. Pienso que quería decir _suave_ o _fino_, que no eligió bien la palabra.

----

(1) Y aún no estoy seguro. Veamos el DRAE:

*cursi*. adj. colq. Dicho de una persona: Que presume de fina y elegante sin serlo. Utcs // 2. colq. Dicho de una cosa: Que, con apariencia de elegancia o riqueza, es ridícula y de mal gusto. // 3. Se dice de un artista o de un escritor, o de sus obras, cuando en vano pretenden modtrar refinamiento expresivo o sentimientos elevados.
-


----------



## GURB

Hola
Aunque no se trata en absoluto del matiz del adjetivo cursi de que hablais no me resisto a daros la definición que Pérez Galdós daba del  cursi, este tipo social que  era (es?) una mezcla de pretensión y vanidad, de distinción fingida y falsa elegancia. Cito de memoria:
" _es el arroyo que quiere ser río y el río que quiere ser Guadalquivir_". ¿ Sigue existiendo hoy día el tipo ése?


----------



## chics

Hola.

Gurb, a eso le llamamos "ser un quiero y no puedo". 
_Cursi_ es otra cosa, es un poco difícil de explicar porque en francés no existe ni la palabra, ni diría que el concepto, y encima hay cosas que a nosotros nos parecen de lo más cursi ¡pero no a los franceses!

Los otros dos hilos de título _*cursi *_y el diccionario te darán pistas. Puede ser _*cucul*_. Es un estilo muy determinado. Por ejemplo, el papel que hace Olivia Newton-John en la película _Grease_ es el de la chica cursi. Y una expresión cursi es una típica de una chica de este estilo o de escritorcillos de poca monta que recurren a tópicos y a palabras demasiado literarias, poéticas, arcaicas para lo que están diciendo. Normalmente es puritano, florido, innecesariamente recargado...

En estética, lo típico seria el estilo versallesco, las florituras, los polvos, el amaneramiento... o más recientenmente el estilo muñeca Barbie, los dibujos Candy Candy, los caballos del arco iris, los anuncios de chocolate kinder, los rosas, los corazones, las purpurinas, los lacitos, las puntillas, las diademas en adultos, los tirabuzones...


----------



## Marcelot

chics, me has dejado  con lo de "versallesco", pero Versalles... no te parecerá cursi, ¿no?
Ten cuidado porque si te pilla un GURB desatado ...

Supongo que te referirás a esas "cosas" doradas y pomposas que imitan el estilo de Versalles...

En serio, dinos qué te parece el ejemplo citado, "seductora" en este contexto, ¿te parece cursi?

Yo insisto y repito que a mí no .

Ah... Compañero GURB: Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con lo de "quiero pero no puedo" que te explicaba chics, pero creo que tu definición sigue aplicándose a nuestros días.
Se me ocurre un ejemplo: Esos vestidos que ciertas mujeres se ponen para ciertas bodas, vestidos brillantes y llamativos que pretenden ser elegantes... ¡Ya está! Ese anuncio que se veía en Francia... El de los "embajadores" que comían bombones, que mostraban una fiesta de la alta sociedad, ¿te acuerdas?
Eso me parece cursi.


----------



## Domtom

Marcelot said:


> "seductora" en este contexto, ¿te parece cursi?
> 
> Yo insisto y repito que a mí no .


 
Sí, a mí más bien tampoco, si consideramos la definición del DRAE así como el contexto y la idea que creo tiene el autor del párrafo.


----------



## chics

Marcelot said:


> chics, Versalles... no te parecerá cursi, ¿no?
> Ten cuidado porque si te pilla un GURB desatado ...
> Supongo que te referirás a esas "cosas" doradas y pomposas que imitan el estilo de Versalles...


 
Claro, claro. 

Tengo más ejemplos típicos: Anne Igartiburu presentando el programa corazón de primavera, las novelas y películas de institutrices, los vestidos tipo papel de regalo de Marcelot lo son para algunos... pero eso puede herir sensibilidades, jeje. Es que va a gustos de cada uno.


----------



## chics

Marcelot said:


> "seductora" en este contexto, ¿te parece cursi?
> Yo insisto y repito que a mí no .


 
Bueno, es que esto es un comentario para el otro hilo, ¿no? No me parece nada cursi, lo veo bien.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

La traduction d'allumeuse appartient à l'autre fil, c'est clair. Mais ici ce mot est celui qui nous sert à examiner le concept de "cursi" sous cet angle particulier, puisque c'est la question que nous pose Yul.

Je trouve qu'une traduction qui ne reflète pas du tout l'étendue d'un mot, par choix; que l'on change délibérément pour ne pas dire un mot plus fort qui pourtant exprimerait l'idée exacte, oui, cela relève de la "cursilería".

Le mot est trop doux et inexact. C'est le résultat que l'on voit.
Le mot proposé est _cursi_. C'est l'intention et l'effet que l'on juge.

Séductrice est positif, allumeuse une attitude que l'on critique.

Et puis, un synonyme est valable dans les deux sens. 

Marylin Monroe / Ava Garner (ou une autre) était très séductrice. Je ne dirais pas d'elles, pour dire la même chose, que c'étaient de grandes allumeuses !

Et les maisons de produits de beauté ne vous vendront jamais un produit pour vous soyez la plus allumeuse de toutes les femmes. 

Alors, si dans le fait d'allumer, on ne veut reconnaître qu'une partie du processus, la séduction, oui, on tombe dans le ridicule, ça fait cucul de vouloir à toutes fins déguiser la vérité, ne pas dire "le mot", oh la la!

- Ji, ji, ji, elle a dit "fesses", ohh... et il a dit "poitrine", ouahhhhh....!!!

C'est là que ça devient "cursi".

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## chics

Ah, bueno, yo pensaba que Ava Gardner era una _allumette_... y que era algo positivo, ya quería yo ser otra más.

Después del comentario de Gévy tengo que decir que sí, que parece que es una actitud puritana, biempensante y, por que no, también cursi en el sentido que explica ella, de "pero no digas _culo_, di _pompis_". La palabra _seductora_ no es cursi ni ñoña en sí, pero sí como eufemismo de _la puta del pueblo_, por ejemplo, o _calientapollas_.
Tampoco es lo peor, una amiga dice siempre_ es un cabroncito/cerdito_ cuando los demás diríamos _un cabrón_ o cosas peores (tipo "ese violador de niñas es un cerdito ¿eh?") y para mujeres también diminutivos: _putita, zorrita_ y _puerquita_.

Vaya.


----------



## Domtom

chics said:


> Después del comentario de Gévy tengo que decir que sí, que parece que es una actitud puritana, biempensante y, por que no, también cursi en el sentido que explica ella, de "pero no digas _culo_, di _pompis_".


 
Cuando lo dice Gévy.... ella es nativa y conocerá mejor el sentido de las palabras de su lengua materna.


----------



## Yul

Merci à tous et à toutes.

Vos réponses, jumelées aux liens que me fournissaient les moteurs de recherche de WR, m'ont permis de faire un fabuleux voyage au pays des mots.

Ce voyage à hue et à dia, mais le plus souvent par monts et par vaux, me fut fort agréable et fort instructif.

Yul


----------



## Elisae

Hola! un amigo suizo me ha hecho un comentario sobre una de esas presentaciones powerpoint (tan cursis) sobre la amistad, calificándola de _kitschoss,_ se trata de un registro informal, claro. Espero que te ayude! un saludo


----------



## Adolfo De Coene

Je crois que très souvent le mot *manièré* pourrait convenir.


----------



## poupounette

Mmmm, no estoy de acuerdo. Maniéré no se utilizaría para un vestido, por ejemplo.

Yo voto por cucul


----------



## Lisory

Hola,

Viví en España unos años y la palabra "cursi" la escuché muchas veces. Entenderla es algo, traducirla otra cosa. "Cucul" o "cucul la praline" ya no se suelen usar en Francia. 

Estoy de acuerdo con Yserien cuando escribe "Creo que "cursi" es una palabra netamente española, sin traducción precisa. ¡Os imaginais la frase "ese tío es más cursi que un burócrata con leotardos"?

Así que diría, al final, que no hay *una* palabra equivalente en francés.

Un saludo cordial,
Lisory


----------



## soy-yo

Quizas, sea una palabra tipicamente espanola pero no traducirla equivaleria en un examen a un "refus d'obstacle" (no sé como decirlo en espanol). No se puede dejar un blanco. Asi que hay que encontrar la traduccion mas cercana posible.

No entiendo muy bien lo de "unos juegos florales" pero ¿la palabra de "potiche " no caeria aqui para la persona si se trata de la ropa?

ou "démodée"


----------



## Nanon

Lisory said:


> "Cucul" o "cucul la praline" ya no se suelen usar en Francia.


Qué extraño...
Hace tres años, cuando se abrió este hilo, "cucul la praline" se usaba y se proponía como traducción de "cursi".
Un año después, la palabra cayó repentinamente en desuso.
Me quedé con la duda de saber si yo me había quedado en el 2006 o en otro lugar del espacio-tiempo, ya que mi maleta y yo no siempre sabemos dónde estamos y en qué idioma pensamos.
Por suerte, al hacer una búsqueda, encontré este artículo: "Romantique ou cucul la praline ?" con fecha 15/12/2009. Hosanna en lo alto del cielo: estoy perfectamente ubicada. Menos mal.
Moraleja: las palabras no mueren tan fácilmente...


----------



## sarangboheme

Sé que el hilo es viejo pero me parece interesante. Pero entonces como diría en francés esta frase: "Dejó a su novio porque era demasiado cursi"
Mi intento: "Elle a quitté son copain parce qu'il était trop cucul"
Gracias!


----------

